

Slides.IO - Realtime slideshow service preview - indutny
http://slides.indutny.com/

======
indutny
Basically, this project allows you to share your slides with people. And
change/add/remove them on the fly. Only author of slideshow can move slides
left and right

------
indutny
We're actively searching for donations or funding. Please contact me by email:
slides-io@indutny.com for details

